# Rats's hair



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Everything is going very well in the Nuts' household. They play every minute when they are not sleeping or eating. The eating takes around 30 seconds at a time, so we can assume that they play 100% of their being-awake time. 

I have a question for you, experienced owners of grown ups. 

Whereas Peanut has hair which is more "poodly" and she doesn't shed, she is very silky and has always had a very nice moustache and beard, Coconut is a descendant of a Rat. 

His hair in his whole body is very wiry, with some sort of undercoat which is thick and longer hairs that stick out from it. The only part which is "normal" is his head. 

He doesn't sport a typical moustache or beard either. The white in his muzzle sort of makes him have a mask, but it is not a real moustache...

So, has anybody of your adult dogs went from "rat" hair to dog hair at any point during their lives? 

I don't mind either way, obviously I know that Cockerpoos come in all colours, sizes, weights, coats, moustaches, beards and anything else, it is just curiosity to see what a similar dog became. (time will tell, of course). 

I leave some photos here for you to see his coat. Probably if you enlarge the photos you will see what I mean. 

Thanks!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ozzy was totally a rat. For a while i didn't even think he would grow a beard. His white hairs are longer and a different texture. Now his beard is there but it's very different. It is super wiry and it is always formed. His hair is really straight with a wave and coarse but he is a year old and never matts.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I love Ozzy, so that's a great example.

Never matts? now, I am happy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well he hasn't yet! I'm under no delusion here but my other two started around ten months. Ozzy is an F1.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just fine fuzzy hair


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hear the Nuts are enjoying each other so much. Blurry pictures of them playing, please. 
C 'nut looks sweet and Ozzy (love him!) Look at those poor skinny shaved legs...
Dot had horribly flaky skin, but coconut oil sorted that out


----------



## sazc (Aug 17, 2014)

He's gorgeous! Ratty or not - what a cutie


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

So so cute. River has a very strange coat. It's super wiry and has no curl and the black hair is an entirely different texture than the rest.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

OMG, River is just beautiful!!!!

but they all have "normal" hair and the Rat has thick hair like a shiba-inu and then sticky ones. 

Marzi - Peanut had the same flaky condition as Dot. I used some oil that the vet gave me and surely it was 5 times more expensive than the coconut oil. I still have to go to Sainsbury's to get one bottle of those. 

The Rat & the Nutter had a fight for near kill today due to a dirty sock. In the end they had to be separated as they nearly drew blood over it.


----------

